# Scarefx Rockin' Granny



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

A great tutorial from a fellow haunter:http://scarefx.com/project_rockin_granny.html


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

WOW that is a great concept! I really like how the wiper motor is based on the chair. I would love to make a prop like this. It really looks realistic. Thanks for posting the tutorial.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I like that. A very human rocking motion. That would creep out the kiddies.  Thanks for the post.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Very timely post. I picked up a "curby" rocking chair about a month ago and this is exactly what I have planned for it. thanks!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Looks like a project the NJ Haunters could do. I could use one in the nursery!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very nice movement, thanks for posting


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Definitely adding this to my to-do list this year. I've been wanting to make a prop using a wiper motor I just haven't found one I liked.....until now

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

No problem folks!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

trishaanne said:


> Looks like a project the NJ Haunters could do. I could use one in the nursery!


Oh this definitely sounds like a project for the NJ/PA Make and Take. We should give this a shot after the leds project.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I didn't look at the tutorial...yet...but if the mechanism is in the torso, no wonder it looks so real. GENIUS!!


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Haunted Bayou said:


> I didn't look at the tutorial...yet...but if the mechanism is in the torso, no wonder it looks so real. GENIUS!!


LOL, these are exactly my thoughts that I logged in to post! But I did look at the how-to and video, and it is amazing the effect achieved.

One question/suggestion.
Could the feet be attached to the floor and a sliding mechanism added to the knees? Would that add or take away from the effect?


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

tot13, I think it would end up taking away from the overall effect. I built one exactly like ScareFX's piece (I followed his instructions to the absolute letter, mask, hands and all) and when it starts rocking, the feet look like they are pushing off the floor. Do yourself a favor and follow the directions in the tutorial (One of the most complete instruction sets I've ever seen!) and you will have a really great prop that stops people in their tracks!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I have a rocking old lady corpse i built a couple years ago, it has a different movement as it is made out of a glider, it might be cool to build this one also and have 2.You can never have too many rocking corpses.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

TOO COOL!
I would put it on a motion sensor to trigger right after they enter the room to make it seem like an actor was sitting there and just noticed them walking in...

I've never done anything mechanical but I may have to give this a try!
.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Cool idea. I like the thought of the sensor trigger also.


----------



## HallowEve (Apr 13, 2009)

Thank you so much for posting this! I love it, and now have to make it!:jol:


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Like everyone else, I love this prop and appreciate the cleverness of its simplicity. Thank you again for posting it. And like everyone else, I've decided that I have to have one for 2010, so . . . I've reached out to my "network of" friends by e-mail . . . and have already gotten two wicker rocking chairs. Not sure if the wicker will work just as well, but onward and upward (I thought that sounded better than "back-and-forth"), lol!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

The NJ/PA Make and Take group has added this to our list of projects. Thank you for posting this. I know for me it will make an interesting addition to our nursery scene, and I won't have to worry about getting an actor to fill that space.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Woody is Talented, VERY!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I REALLY REALLY like this. I think movement is fantastic. Im going to add this to my project list. Not sure where I might put it, but I want one anyway. LOL.


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

You're welcome everyone!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

I just added this to my prop list this year. The good thing is that I already have everything.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

I too have never made anything mechanical, but this is so dang cool, I think I'll give her a go! Thanks so much for posting! She's just fantastic!


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

What a great idea, and awesome effect!!! Thanks for posting!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

I printed that one out.Now if I could just get him to do the twitch (new from distortions-for sale in april)prop that I am dying to have.The rocking tut is so simple...love it.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

As long as I can find a rocking chair, this is on my list as well. I already have plans for a standing grandpa corpse - I have a zimmer frame with wheels going spare so I was going to have the grandpa corpse attached to this as a static prop.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

*Nice*

Awesome Modifications!


----------



## cpittman (May 31, 2010)

I was inspired! Here is my contribution


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Excellent attention to realism and detail!


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

This is on my list for 2011 Builds. Might as well do Rocking Grandpa as well, just to complete the scene.


----------



## punkin (Oct 28, 2010)

This is on my list of winter projects! She is awesome!


----------



## ron_jon87 (Nov 19, 2012)

When my kids get older, this is number 1 on my priority list!


----------



## Maarkb (Jul 26, 2013)

OMG!!! That's amazing.


----------

